# Iberia 1970 May 26, San Francisco to Southampton



## Lesleyrenwi (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello..anyone a passenger on this voyage or a ships officer? It was quite a trip. Lost contact with everyone. I have traveled a great deal by sea, but never forgot this lovely old ship. Even with her problems! Lesley


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Lesleyrenwi said:


> Hello..anyone a passenger on this voyage or a ships officer? It was quite a trip. Lost contact with everyone. I have traveled a great deal by sea, but never forgot this lovely old ship. Even with her problems! Lesley


I did the same trip a year later, but from Auckland to Southampton.


----------



## Lesleyrenwi (Jul 21, 2020)

Thankyou David. Did you get to know the crew well?
Back then not so unusual. Did you stay in touch with any of your fellow passengers?


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Pompeyfan said:


> Lesley, yes to both. I joined P&O shortly after arriving back joining Canberra but Iberia was still in port so L
> covered her too this time as crew..


----------



## Rebeccaaaa93 (Aug 31, 2020)

My dad was a crew member on the SS Iberia from 1970-1972. He started off as a bell boy as the youngest crew member


----------



## Lesleyrenwi (Jul 21, 2020)

Lesleyrenwi said:


> Thankyou David. Did you get to know the crew well?
> Back then not so unusual. Did you stay in touch with any of your fellow passengers?


----------



## Lesleyrenwi (Jul 21, 2020)

David, did you know the Radio officers? There was John, Tony. Think Tony joined Pacific or Island Princess. We were engaged way back.


----------



## Lesleyrenwi (Jul 21, 2020)

Rebecca, what did your father think of the Iberia as his first ship??


----------



## Rebeccaaaa93 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lesleyrenwi said:


> Rebecca, what did your father think of the Iberia as his first ship??


My father loved the ship, he has always spoken about it since I was a little girl. He mentioned about the Indians on board, the food was meant to have been great. I wish I could have had the privilege to take a trip on her but she was sadly took apart in 1972


----------



## Lesleyrenwi (Jul 21, 2020)

Rebecca. Thanks for responding. Yes, the Iberia had many technical problems I have followed. I have some great photos of her and some memrobelia.
I also have an amazing old chest of drawers from the Aureol another great old ship. I think I was 3 when I was on her. My dad was a diplomat. We traveled by sea all my childhood. I was also able to get my hands on two Love boat chairs from the more modern Love Boat series. If you know about that.
Did your dad stay at sea?


----------



## The Fly (Jun 25, 2021)

Lesleyrenwi said:


> Hello..anyone a passenger on this voyage or a ships officer? It was quite a trip. Lost contact with everyone. I have traveled a great deal by sea, but never forgot this lovely old ship. Even with her problems! Lesley


I was a passenger on that voyage l was one of 3 people who travelled from Sydney to Southampton. I had dinner at nightvwith the purser and the others travelling to the UK.My now husband of 50 years was a dining room steward.


----------



## Lesleyrenwi (Jul 21, 2020)

The Fly said:


> I was a passenger on that voyage l was one of 3 people who travelled from Sydney to Southampton. I had dinner at nightvwith the purser and the others travelling to the UK.My now husband of 50 years was a dining room steward.


Hello. We must know each other. What is your first name?


----------



## The Fly (Jun 25, 2021)

Lesleyrenwi said:


> Hello. We must know each other. What is your first name?


My husband is Eric and his best mates were Brian Cavill and Phil Bradley


Lesleyrenwi said:


> Hello. We must know each other. What is your first name?


My husband is Eric and his best mates were Brian Cavill and Phil Bradley


----------



## Lesleyrenwi (Jul 21, 2020)

The Fly said:


> My husband is Eric and his best mates were Brian Cavill and Phil Bradley
> 
> 
> My husband is Eric and his best mates were Brian Cavill and Phil Bradley


One girl I became very friendly with was Susan who traveled with a member of the crew. Also Brenda who went on to be my maid of honor when I married.
I remember Gavin Murphy who boarded in Australia. 
I was dating a Radio officer on board. We went on to become engaged. 
I have done many long haul ship trips..but have a particular affection for Iberia.


----------

